# Quel format choisir pour mon DD externe ?



## nano84 (22 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Je suis sur Mac (Snow Leopard 10.6.5) et depuis peu, j'ai fait l'acquisition d'une TV Led Samsung UE32C6000 (Très bon rapport qualité-prix), et donc, j'aimerai formater mon DD externe (iomega 500Go) afin de pouvoir lire mes films au format .mkv sur ma TV via l'USB de la TV
C'est pour cela que je me demande :
Comment formater mon DD, et avec quel format (Mac OS étendu ? MS-DOS (FAT) ? ou ExFat ?) pour pouvoir lire mes films en .mkv sur ma TV ?
J'ai cherché sur le net, mais même avec certains sites et forums je n'y arrive pas. Je ne m'y connais pas vraiment en ce qui concerne les formats, les partitions de DD ...
Donc si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider en me décrivant la ou les démarche(s) à suivre pour arriver à ce but (lire mes .mkv sur ma TV), ce serait génial car je n'en peu plus d'attendre de pouvoir profiter pleinement de ce bel écran...

Merci d'avance


----------



## Arlequin (22 Décembre 2010)

bonsoir

à mon sens, le plus logique serait de commencer part lire le mode d'emploi de ... la TV !!! non  ?

qu'y est il indiqué à ce sujet ? 

il y a fort à parier que le formatage "mac" ne soit pas lisible ... je pencherais pour le classique "fat32 - ms-dos"


----------



## edd72 (22 Décembre 2010)

Une piste http://www.avforums.com/forums/lcd-led-lcd-tvs/1288734-samsung-2010-ue32c6000-mkv-issues.html

NTFS avec ne allocation de 16Ko

Oui mais... tu n'es pas sous Windows. Et sous Mac, si tu peux écrire en NTFS (avec Pragon NTFS par exemple), tu ne peux choisir la taille des blocs (donc faudrait passer par un Windows au moins pour le formattage).
A ta place, si ta TV ne lit pas le HFS+ (format Mac, tu as testé?), je passerai par de la FAT32 et ferai un essai avec tes MKV.

As-tu une partition bootcamp ou une machine virtuelle Windows?


----------



## nano84 (22 Décembre 2010)

Arlequin a dit:


> bonsoir
> 
> à mon sens, le plus logique serait de commencer part lire le mode d'emploi de ... la TV !!! non  ?
> 
> ...


Ils me disent "le système de fichiers prend en charge les formats FAT16, FAT32 et NTFS"
Sauf que lorsque je le formate en FAT32, les .mkv ne peuvent pas être copiés car ils sont trop gros (8Go en moyenne).
Il n'y aurait pas un format égal au FAT32 qui permet de copier des films de plus de 4Go?


----------



## edd72 (22 Décembre 2010)

Pour cela (et vu les formats pris en charge), il te faut du NTFS mais au vu du lien que je t'ai indiqué, il ne faut pas une unité d'allocation au hasard (16, conseillé dans le lien).
D'où ma question (pour le formattage). As-tu un PC, une partition bootcamp sous ton Mac ou un machine virtuelle Windows sous ton Mac?
(8Go le MKV, mais c'est énooorme!)


Si c'est trop compliqué, tu peux découper tes MKV... http://www.emmgunn.com/mokgvm2dvd/mokgvmdownload.html


----------



## nano84 (22 Décembre 2010)

Oui j'ai un PC, j'ai donc formaté mon DD en NTFS mais, sur le mac impossible de copier ne serait-ce qu'une musique.
Avec la coupe des MKV ça marche très bien via une clef USB en FAT32, et rectification, ils sont en moyenne de 4Go (désolé pour l'erreur).


----------



## edd72 (22 Décembre 2010)

En NTFS avec une allocation de 16?

Maintenant (pour pouvoir écrire en NTFS depuis ton Mac) tu installes ça sur ton Mac http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/system_disk_utilities/ntfs3g.html et ça roule.
(ou Paragon-NTFS, qui est mieux mais payant, à toi de voir)


----------



## nano84 (22 Décembre 2010)

edd72 a dit:


> En NTFS avec une allocation de 16?
> 
> Maintenant (pour pouvoir écrire en NTFS depuis ton Mac) tu installes ça sur ton Mac http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/system_disk_utilities/ntfs3g.html et ça roule.
> (ou Paragon-NTFS, qui est mieux mais payant, à toi de voir)


Oui, NTFS avec une allocation de 16 comme tu me l'avais indiqué.
Maintenant je vais essayer le lien voir ce que ça donne
en tout cas, merci beaucoup pour ton aide, c'est rare les personnes comme ça aujourd'hui


----------



## edd72 (22 Décembre 2010)

A priori, il faut MacFuse avant NTFS-3G 
Donc si tu as un pb, installes MacFuse http://code.google.com/p/macfuse/
Puis NTFS-3G


----------



## nano84 (22 Décembre 2010)

edd72 a dit:


> A priori, il faut MacFuse avant NTFS-3G
> Donc si tu as un pb, installes MacFuse http://code.google.com/p/macfuse/
> Puis NTFS-3G


J'avais déjà MacFuse et maintenant j'ai l'icône de NTFS-3G
Mais une fois à l'intérieur, tout est en Anglais, et même si je me débrouille en langue, je ne sais pas ce qu'il faut faire


----------



## edd72 (22 Décembre 2010)

tu as le mode d'emploi (en anlais) ici: http://hem.bredband.net/catacombae/ntfs-3g/macntfs-3g_userguide.pdf

Mais si tu as installé le PKG (et rebooté) tu dois pouvoir à présent écrire sur ton disque, non?


Note: quand tu utilises ton disque sur ton Mac, il faut veiller à bien l'éjecter avant de la débrancher.

A noter aussi que Paragon NTFS http://www.paragon-software.com/fr/home/ntfs-mac/download.html est bien plus performant et rapide. Tu pourras le tester si tu veux (désinstaller avant NTFS-3G via les préférences système http://upflysoft.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/e0Dv115h.png) pendant 10 jours. Après, il faut l'acheter... (tu pourras le désinstaller et réinstaller NTFS-3G si tu préfères).


----------



## nano84 (22 Décembre 2010)

edd72 a dit:


> tu as le mode d'emploi (en anlais) ici: http://hem.bredband.net/catacombae/ntfs-3g/macntfs-3g_userguide.pdf
> 
> Mais si tu as installé le PKG (et rebooté) tu dois pouvoir à présent écrire sur ton disque, non?
> 
> ...


Qu'est ce que signifie PKG et rebooté stp ?
désolé je ne suis pas calé niveau vocabulaire informatique


----------



## edd72 (22 Décembre 2010)

OK, après avoir ouvert le DMG (double-click sur ntfs-3g-2010.10.2-macosx.dmg), il faut double-cliquer sur "Install NTFS-3G" (c'est un mpkg mais on ne voit pas l'extension) pour l'installer (tu fait "continuer", tout ça)

rebooter = redemarrer l'ordinateur


----------



## nano84 (22 Décembre 2010)

Ça y est, ça fonctionne, j'ai réussie à mettre un film en .mkv de 4,5 Go et ça marche parfaitement sur la TV.
J'ai donc les icônes de MacFuse et NTFS-3g dans les préférences système, et lorsque j'ouvre les infos de mon DD il me dit qu'il est au format "NTFS-3g (MacFUSE)" et que le partage et permissions "vous disposez d'un accès personnalisé".
Je pense que tout est Ok, si je me trompe dit le moi


----------



## edd72 (22 Décembre 2010)

C'est OK. Si cela te convient (rapidité), reste avec NTFS-3G qui est gratuit (sinon -besoin de plus de rapidité- voir plus haut -paragon-NTFS-)

Veille à bien éjecter ton disque 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 avant de le débrancher.
Par principe, ça doit toujours être fait, mais c'est bcp plus sensible avec un disque en NTFS et NTFS-3G.


----------



## nano84 (22 Décembre 2010)

Je trouve que NTFS-3g fonctionne très bien, pour le moment je vais rester sur cette solution.
Un grand merci pour ton aide qui m'a était précieuse, j'ai testé un .mkv sur ma TV et il a un rendu d'image exceptionnel.
Merci !


----------



## edd72 (22 Décembre 2010)

De rien. Joyeux Noël


----------



## nano84 (22 Décembre 2010)

Joyeux Noël également !


----------



## macandco7794 (4 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour
je rebondis sur ce sujet venant de faire l'acquisition d'un téléviseur Samsung UE40D6500
SI je veux enregistrer une émission, le téléviseur me propose de formater le dd, ce que j'accepte car tous les formats essayés depuis le mac (y compris avec Paragon NTFS) ne semblent pas compatibles avec le téléviseur. La notice est très pauvre et ne parle que de Fat 32, en disant que le NTFS n'est même pas reconnu
mais du coup je ne sais pas quoi faire ou alors il est impossible de lire les émission enregistrées avec le téléviseur ?
merci de votre aide


----------

